
Does Anyone Have a Spare EC2 Account? - palish

======
palish
Hello,

I'm a game developer, and I've been designing some test code around the EC2
platform. I've been waiting patiently for months, but I've been unable to get
an EC2 account. If anyone has a spare, I'd really appreciate it - I can be
contacted at palish@gmail.com. I'd be happy to give whatever you'd like in
exchange for one.

Thanks a lot friends, I really appreciate it. Shawn

